# Quarterly Statistical Analysis: Toronto Raptors



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I've done these in the past, usually monthly. This season I'll do it quarterly.


*Team (For)*

Points Per Game: 95.5 (18th)
Field Goal Percentage: .436 (20th)
Three-Point Field Goal Percentage: .318 (26th)
Free Throw Percentage: .779 (7th)
Assists Per Game: 20.5 (15th)

Rebounds Per Game: 38.5 (28th)
Blocks Per Game: 2.45 (30th)
Steals Per Game: 6.2 (26th)

Turnovers Per Game: 14.05 (6th)
Fouls Per Game: 24.4 (18th)


*Team (Against)*

Points Per Game: 103.6 (29th)
Field Goal Percentage: .494 (30th)
Three-Point Field Goal Percentage: .335 (8th)
Free Throw Percentage: .725 (8th)
Assists Per Game: 23.75 (30th)

Rebounds Per Game: 43.1 (23rd)
Blocks Per Game: 4.6 (12th)
Steals Per Game: 6.3 (4th)

Turnovers Per Game: 14.85 (18th)
Fouls Per Game: 22.25 (23rd)


*Team (Differentials)*

Points Per Game: -8.1 (28th) 
Assists Per Game: -3.85 (29th)

Rebounds Per Game: -4.6 (29th)
Blocks Per Game: -2.15 (27th)
Steals Per Game: -0.1 (13th)

Turnovers Per Game: -0.8 (18th)
Fouls Per Game: +2.15 (27th)


*Player (Per Game)*

Minutes: 39.1 (Bosh)
Points: 21.7 (Bosh)
Field Goal Percentage: .481 (Bosh)
Three-Point Field Goal Percentage: .409 (Peterson)
Free Throw Percentage: .889 (Bonner)
Offensive Rebounds: 3.5 (Bosh)
Defensive Rebounds: 6.6 (Bosh)
Rebounds: 10.0 (Bosh)
Assists: 6.4 (Calderon)
Steals: 0.95 (Calderon)
Blocks: 0.80 (Bosh)
Turnovers: 2.2 (Bosh)
Personal Fouls: 3.5 (Villanueva)


*Player (Totals)*

Games Played: 20 (several)
Games Started: 20 (Bosh)
Points: 434 (Bosh)
Minutes: 782 (Bosh)
Field Goals Attempted: 310 (Bosh)
Three-Point Field Goals Attempted: 93 (Peterson)
Free Throws Attempted: 162 (Bosh)
Offensive Rebounds: 69 (Bosh)
Defensive Rebounds: 131 (Bosh)
Rebounds: 200 (Bosh)
Assists: 127 (Calderon)
Steals: 19 (Calderon)
Blocks: 16 (Bosh)
Turnovers: 44 (Bosh)
Personal Fouls: 70 (Villanueva)


*NBA Notables*

- Toronto is the only NBA team to have played 20 games so far, including tonight.
- Araujo is 19th in turnovers per 48-minutes.
- Bosh is 2nd in total offensive rebounds, 2nd in total minutes played, 4th in free throw attempts, 5th in total rebounds, 5th in offensive rebounds per game, and 5th in free throws made. His free throw percentage has gone up 8% from last year.
- Bonner is 18th in steals per 48-minutes.
- Calderon is 6th in assists per 48-minutes.
- Peterson is 6th in three point field goals made.
- Rose's shooting percentages (.349/.220) are the lowest of his career.
- Villanueva has one less block this season than Bosh in 229 less minutes played.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

nicely done speedy


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

The sad state of the team is reason enough to not post this more frequently.

We need a lot of help.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

nice work


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Look at those differentials.....just plain ugly.

27th, 28th, and 29th in all the big categories. And even with our extremely low turnovers we are still a negative differential. Just amazing.

Not only do teams score on us, but we don't even bother them a little.

On the plus side we see Bosh, Calderon, and MoP leading the team. As you would expect. 

I didn't realize Charlie was picking up so many fouls. He's usually not close enough to his man to touch him, LOL. (jk, sorry, couldn't resist that one...too easy)

There have been signs lately that our rotations were improving but I doubt we can move up in the rankings very far this season without a major trade or a dramatic improvement by Joey, Charlie, and Bosh. I think we are getting all we can expect from Hoff with him cutting off driving lanes and banging with the best rebounder. Hoff just needs to learn how to take advantage of opportunities to switch back to his big man and let the guard get back to his man. Sometimes they are within 2 feet of each other and don't switch back.

When we don't shoot well we can expect to be blown out. I doubt we win a game in the 80's all year.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

why is our opponent fg% the worst in the league?

teams are only scoring in the paint against us at roughly the same clip as Detroit and San Antonio (teams score more from the perimeter against us than they do against the Spurs or Pistons. So kudo's to bosh/hoffa/charlie/whoever)

Our problem should be fat scrubs going off on Bosh/Charlie inside, but they aren't. It's jump shots that are killing us. 

So unless we've been overcompensating for a weak middle and sagging off shooters every game, coaches better not try the 'no inside presence' excuse for our d


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Anson,

Can you post a link to those points in the paint stats, thanks.

I think % stats can be misleading. Most of the points DET or SAS give up in the paint are probably transition baskets or broken plays when their D is not set. With Toronto it is easy post ups, rebounds, and guard penetration for uncontested layups. You will never see the amount of breakdowns that TOR has from a good team. Total points in the paint would be a better stat than %.

You are correct in saying the Raps are overcompensating for a weak middle at times. Combined with poor rotations where you see either nobody rotate or 2 players rotate to the same man. So there are lots of wide open shots on the perimeter and at the rim.

Some games you can see a dramatic change as soon as Hoff leaves. Teams are not attacking in the post with Hoff in the game, but as soon as he leaves their big men start to post up aggressively. But our team gives up about the same number of points and percentages with him or without him somehow. Just in different ways.

Every team has started the game red hot from outside against the Raps. It can't be a coincidence after 20 games. Then they work us over inside.

Many teams have chosen to go small against the Raps when Bosh/Villy are on the floor and that combo also usually plays after the starting C has exited the game with Hoff taking the bulk of those minutes against him.

Bosh going to the FT line so much has gotten opposing bigs in foul trouble which has really helped us too.

The blocked shot differential also shows some interior domination.

Teams have no fear of going inside on the Raps. We need to get tougher and meaner. Our bigs get stripped all the time but we never seem to strip opposing bigs.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

it's just from 82games.com (the 'in depth team stats' link on the individual team pages shows defensive shooting details

Of all the points scored against us, 63% came from jump shots, 29% in close. Detroit was scored on 60% of the time by jumpers and 34% in close. SanAn was 67% jumpers and 29% in close)

great points btw 

your posts are always cool to read (except for the odd charlie mini-rant lol)

EDIT. I messed up the wording of my origional post. Low 60's is the % of all points scored against us with jumpers. Meant to mention the % from in close, which is favorable to some teams who are very good at defending the paint)


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

omg I suck. I don't know why this is so hard for me to explain because it's really simple

*it's the % ATTEMPTED against us. 60% of the time it's a jumper ATTEMPTED against us*

which is really interesting imo. Teams are taking more jumpers against us than either Detroit or SanAn (context explains some of it, but it's still surprising imo)


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i don't usually emphasize numbers but there are some exceptions. like the fact that we don't have a single player averaging 1 stl/g- that's hard to believe. and as if that weren't enough, we don't have a single player averaging 1 blk/g either. our defense, on the court, is pretty bad. these numbers are just accurate reflections.

i thought mike james, for one, would be more of a ball hawk- especially given his mpg- but that hasn't turned out to be the case. in terms of blocking shots, even our guards are weak for their position. vince used to be decent at contesting shots, even though he wasn't the greatest defender overall, but we don't seem to have many guards who are willing/able to do the same anymore. hell, we don't have a single player on the roster (with the possible and growing exception of v) who's interested in blocking shots at all. our inability to steal the ball (around the perimter or off the dribble) makes it that much worse.

we force turnovers by, primarily, drawing charges (we're actually good at that, imo) and 24-sec violations. i've never seen a team like that at the pro level. 

peace


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

stats don't ususally tell the whole story, but in the Raptors case, it pretty much says it all


*Points Per Game: 95.5 (18th)*
- wow, scoring must be up in the league, if we're only 18th in the league scoring 95.5 ppg


*Points Per Game: 103.6 (29th)
Field Goal Percentage: .494 (30th)*
- with the youth on this team, we should not be this bad defensively. Just amazing that we can let teams on average shoot almost .500 from the field and score over 103 point every game, just amazing

- I hate to harp on the coaches, but c'mon, what are they actually trying to do here???


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

On Raptors Today yesterday, Sam stated how he would prefer Bosh to focus more on charges than blocks. His theory is that with blocks it's not guaranteed for your team to get the ball but with a charge you're guaranteed a possession on the next play.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

trick said:


> On Raptors Today yesterday, Sam stated how he would prefer Bosh to focus more on charges than blocks. His theory is that with blocks it's not guaranteed for your team to get the ball but with a charge you're guaranteed a possession on the next play.


And Bosh is good for a charge a game. But how about both?


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The other thing Sam said was that going for blocked shots can get you in foul trouble.

I would say that in the nba its more likely you pick up a foul taking a legit charge. Or getting hurt doing it. Refs don't give much respect to guys who take charges. You have to take 3 to get 1 called. Or 10 if its Iverson.

Plus rotating to take the charge puts you out of position much the same way going for a blocked shot does.

If you block a shot, the shot is blocked. If you take a charge, its up to the ref to decide if a charge is called. That might make me lean toward blocked shots being more effective. But if you get the charge call that's a foul on a guy that could send him to the bench or make him less aggressive. Of course you pick up some yourself.

Hard to say which is better.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I've done these in the past, usually monthly. This season I'll do it quarterly.
> 
> 
> *Team (For)*
> ...


Very niice speedythief.
We should have these kinda stats for every team somewhere on this board.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

trick said:


> On Raptors Today yesterday, Sam stated how he would prefer Bosh to focus more on charges than blocks. His theory is that with blocks it's not guaranteed for your team to get the ball but with a charge you're guaranteed a possession on the next play.


Wow, this is just an amazingly dumb statement by Sam. A shot-blocker has a huge impact on the game, beyond just the shots he blocks. He alters shots, causes misses, intimidates people from driving, allows perimeter players to play their man tighter, etc. A charge taker does none of those things.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Ballyhoo said:


> Wow, this is just an amazingly dumb statement by Sam. A shot-blocker has a huge impact on the game, beyond just the shots he blocks. He alters shots, causes misses, intimidates people from driving, allows perimeter players to play their man tighter, etc. A charge taker does none of those things.


Yeah thats a good point. A shotblocker doesn't have to block shots to make an impact.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

Ballyhoo said:


> Wow, this is just an amazingly dumb statement by Sam. A shot-blocker has a huge impact on the game, beyond just the shots he blocks. He alters shots, causes misses, intimidates people from driving, allows perimeter players to play their man tighter, etc. A charge taker does none of those things.


yea. and also, the hardest call in basketball is the charge..so bosh may get 2 or 3 charges in a game, but if he learned how to block shots, then he could cause more than 2 or 3 TO's


----------



## GuelphRaptorsFan (Apr 9, 2003)

> it's just from 82games.com (the 'in depth team stats' link on the individual team pages shows defensive shooting details


I would agree that the Raptors' jump shooting percentage, sitting at .420, and their opponents' jump shooting percentage, sitting at .484, is a startling statistic, by far the worst disparity in the league. The only other teams with anywhere near that kind of disparity are Charlotte (mainly because their jump shooting percentage is awful), Denver (they can't shoot either), Portland (because they are, well, Portland, although they do have an inside game to compensate) and Utah (another team that can't shoot). Nobody comes even close to the Raptors inability to defend the jumpshot.


----------

